# كيف نصنع صابون سائل لتنظيف الملابس????



## mohamed seddari (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
:80: انا ابحث عن تركيبة صابون سائل لتنظيف الملابس مثل صابون موب(mobi)
الرخاء المساعدة من اهل الخبرة
وشكرا


----------



## م / محمد عوض (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ محمد لقد انتظرت معك كثيرا ولكنى مللت الانتظار
على العموم انا فكرت فى الموضوع ده واعتقد ان السيمسول أو (np9) يمكن ان يضاف الى الصابون السائل العادى فهو يعمل على ازالة البقع انا ناوى اجربها ولست خبيرا ولاهل الخبرة التصحيح عسى ان يرد احد من الاخوه
ولك تحياتى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

نعم اخى الكريم السيمسول يقوم بازالة البقع عن طريق خلعها من مكانها ولذلك يستلزم الامر مادة تعمل على عدم رجوع البقعة الى مكانها مرة اخرى ومادة التايلوز (هيدروكسى ميثيل سليلوز) تعمل على ذلك لانها تقوم بعمل لزوجة عالية مما يمنع ترسب البقعة على الملابس مرة اخرى


----------



## anastheson (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
أرجو من حضرتاكم مساعدتى فى طريقة تحضير عجينة تنظيف الملابس 
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed seddari (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات 
نرجو ان يكون هناك المزيد لاثراء الموضوع
:31:


----------



## العجمىى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

anastheson قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> أرجو من حضرتاكم مساعدتى فى طريقة تحضير عجينة تنظيف الملابس
> و جزاكم الله خيراً



حتجيب برميل 60 كيلوحتملا ثلث ماء وتضع نصف كيلو اريال ودوبو كويس ثم تضع لون ابيض ثم تضع 5كيلو ونصف سلفونيك ثم تضع تقريبا 6كيلو ونصف من مادة السليكات ممكن توصل ل7 كيلو حتى تربط معاك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## gasm elsid (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا علي المعلمات القيمة


----------



## mohamed seddari (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المشاركات 
انا اريد ان اعرف كيفية اضافة السيمسول والتايلوز 
وشكرا


----------



## العجمىى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed seddari قال:


> شكرا على المشاركات
> انا اريد ان اعرف كيفية اضافة السيمسول والتايلوز
> وشكرا



وضح اخى الحبيب اى تركيبة تريد اضافة هذة الاسماء فيها


----------



## mohamed seddari (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد اضافتها لصابون غسل الملابس السائل 
وشكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## العجمىى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed seddari قال:


> اريد اضافتها لصابون غسل الملابس السائل
> وشكرا على الاهتمام



اولا لازم اعرف مكونتك الاول على العموم السيمسول مادة فائقة فى ازالة البقع ولسرعة زوبانها تصعها فى ماء ساخن ثانيا التيلوز هى مادة لتغليظ وايضا لذوبنها وضعها فى ماء ساخن او وضعها فى ماء بارد مع التقليب الجيد


----------



## mohamed seddari (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي
انا لا يوجد لدي تركيبة معينة 
ادا كانت عندك خلطة ارجو منك التكرم و وضعها لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 
والله لا يضيع اجرك


----------



## العجمىى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed seddari قال:


> شكرا لك اخي
> انا لا يوجد لدي تركيبة معينة
> ادا كانت عندك خلطة ارجو منك التكرم و وضعها لتعم الفائدة على الجميع
> والله لا يضيع اجرك



اخى انا حقولك على عناصر مقترحة والله اخى انا حقولك لو انا حعملوا حضع عناصر مثل السلفونيك المتعادل مع الصودا مثل الديكسابون حيكون مش اقل من 3 كيلو على برميل 30 لتر مثل السيمسول بس بكمية محدودة ولويكن نصف كيلو على 30 لتر مثل انتى فوم مانع رغوة لو انت عايزو للغسلات الاتوماتيك مثل كبريتات الماغنسيوم ولو يكن كيلو او اكثر على برميل 30 لتر ومثل الاكسجين ولون وريحة والله انا مش عملك بازل او بتعبك انا قولتلك على اللى فى دماغى لو انا عايز واقف وبفكر فى محلى على تركيبة اعملها والله الموفق


----------



## mohamed seddari (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي على المجهود


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا استاذ عجمى هل ممكن توضح الكميات والنسب يعنى 30 لتر صابن سائل + 3 لتر سيمسول + نصف لتر مانع رغوة + كيلو اوكسوجين هل هذا ما قصدته او ارجو التصحيح رجاءا والنتيجة صابون سائل للملابس أم تسمى ايه العجينة البيضاء مع الشكر


----------



## alfy551 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم للاخ الكربم السائل عن عجينة غسيل الملابس وهى تسمى العجينة البيضاء 125جم لون ابيض 7كيلو سليكات 5كيلو سليفونيك غامق او شفاف لاكن يفضل الغامق والطريقة هى اولا ملء 3\4 البرميل ماء ثانيا وضع 125لون مع التقليب الجيد حتى الزوبان التام ثالثا وضع 7كيلو سليكات مع التقليب الجيد والمستمر وعلى دوفعات وليكن بشفشق 1.5كيلو والتقليب الجيد بعد كل دفعة رابعا وبنفس الطريق وضع السلفونيك ولاكن مع نقليب بطىء جدااا قدر المستطاع حتى بتغلظ الخليط والتوقف التام مع بداية التغلظوالله الموفق وهذة الخلطة لعمل 60كليو عجبنة بيضاء للغسالات العادي والنصف اوتوماتك اخوكم محمد الالفى


----------



## yara_132 (11 يناير 2012)

ايه الجمال ده م/ محمد عوض


----------



## م / محمد عوض (12 يناير 2012)

yara_132 قال:


> ايه الجمال ده م/ محمد عوض


 ربنا يخليك يا احمد بيه والله ده استنتاج مش اكثر وانا تلميذك ومنور المنتدى


----------



## alfy551 (13 يناير 2012)

_لاشكر على واجب م\محمد عوض فلقد علمنا استاذنا المهدى ان زكاة العلم اخراجة وشكراا لمرورك (ولقد نسيت ان اذكر وجل من لاينسى اضافة 1كيلو كلور خام الى الخلطة لازالة لون السلفونك الغامق وجعل العجينة ناصعة البياض)اخوكم \\محمد الالفى_


----------



## matrix2022 (14 أبريل 2012)

الاخ محمد الالفى بارك الله لك وبارك فيك اود ان اطرح سؤالا للعلم مادة السليكات مادة يقال عنها انها مسرطنه وينصح بالابتعاد عنها فهل لها بديل قوى ومؤثر يمكن استعماله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alfy551 (18 أبريل 2012)

الاخ الكريم هذا مانسمعة عن هذة المادة ولاكن لم نسمع ان المصانع المنتجة توقفت وشكراا لمرورك


----------



## Abu Laith (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير ممكن عن ملمعات الارضيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Teknovalley (15 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الافاضل ..... هناك تركيبة ذكرتها من قبل في موضوع منفصل وان شاء الله هتلاقيها مفيدة وده الرابط بتاعه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/328625-منظف-الملابس-السائل
واي استفسار انا في الخدمة وان شاء الله هاحط تركيبات تانية على نفس الرابط


----------



## السى اتش (17 مايو 2012)

*السادة الأعضاء رحم الله رجلاً تكلم بعلم أو صمت عن حلم ولا داعى لأن يعتقد أحد الأعضاء مالم يكن متخصصاً ومتمرس فى المجال. لكم التحية.​*


----------



## medo_nice (21 أغسطس 2012)

*استاذي ومعلمي م / محمد عوض 
انا اخوك محمد عبد الله اللي اتعلمت المنظفات علي ايدك وعرفتني علي محمد منصور بتاع شارع الجيش وجتلك شركتك في شبرا الخيمة 
ويارب تطلع محمد عوض اللي انا اقصده مش تشابه اسماء*


----------



## medo_nice (21 أغسطس 2012)

بالنسبة للبرسيل الجل انا جربت تركيبة وكانت ممتازه في النضافة وازالت البقع ولكن مش بمستوي برسيل جل

*المكونات لـ 120 كيلو *
2 كيلو سلفونك اسيد متعادل بالسيلكات البودرة ( ملحوظة لون المعادلة اخضر غامق اي رقم 8 او 8.5 ) وذلك لزيادة نسبة القلوية عن الحمضية بنسبة بسيطة لاعطاء قوة للنظافة )
3 كيلو تكسابون 
3 كيلو تيجوبتال او ( B4 )
1 كيلو سيمسول 
1 كيلو بربورات صوديوم 
1/4 كيلو اديتا أو ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم
1 كيلو ملح امونيوم أو صوديوم 
150 جرام تايلوز 

*الطريقة :*

ملئ البرميل 50 لتر ماء 
وضع الاديتا مع التقليب حتي تمام الذوبان ووظيفتها ازالة عسر الماء ومنع الترسيب في المحلول
يوضع 3 كيلو تكسابون في البرميل مع التقليب المستمر ببطئ لتجنب الرغوة الذائدة 
يوضع 3 كيلو تيجوبتال في البرميل مع التقليب 
يحل 1 كيلو سيمسول في ثلاثة اضعافه من الماء الساخن ويوضع في البرميل مع التقليب
يوضع 1 كيلو ملح امونيوم او صوديوم ويفضل حله بالماء اولا ثم اضافته علي البرميل 
يوضع كمية بربورات الصوديوم في شفشق ماء سعة لتر او لتر ونص ويتم حلها ثم اضافتها في البرميل
يتم وضع السلفونك المتعادل والتقليب الجيد ببطئ حتي نتجنب الرغوة الذائدة بمعني معادلة السلفونك في جردل خارجي بعيد عن برميل 120 كيلو 
يتم حل التايلوز في 5 لتر ماء مع التقليب ووضع قشرة بطاس عليه حتي يتغلظ بسرعة ثم وضعه علي البرميل مع التقليب الجيد
واخيرا يوضع اللون والرائحة ويفضل استخدام روائح الزهور او رائحة الداوني 

*فوائد المواد من وجهة نظري الشخصية :*

الاديتا سبق شرحها في طريقة العمل وبالنسبة لثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم نفس خواص الاديتا مع اني اميل لاستخدامه افضل من الاديتا
السلفونك المتعادل بالسليكات البودرة افضل من المتعادل بالبطاس 
لان السليكات مادة ممتازه في غسيل الملابس والمنسوجات عكس البطاس او الصودا اكثر افادة في غسيل الصحون والاواني
السلفونك يوفر بالتركيبة الحمضية اللزمة لعملية التنظيف كمنظف ايوني
التكسابون يزيد الرغوة ويعطي شفافية عالية 
التيجوبتال يزيد الرغوة ومغلظ للقوام ومنظف عالي وذلك لاستخدامه في صابون الايدي والشور جل وهو ايضا مع التكسابون منظفات ايونية 
السميسول او ( np9 ) يزيد الرغوة ومزيل قوي جدا لازالة البقع الصعبة 
بربورات الصوديوم مادة التي تطلق الاوكسجين الذي يحافظ علي الالوان في الملابس والمفروشات ويساعد علي اختراق البقع والاوساخ
الملح مخلظ 
التايلوز مغلظ للقوام يعطي نوعمة للملابس مما يمنع الوبر للملابس والمفروشات ايضا يمنع الترسيب للمحلول او التركيبة لانه يعمل كوسيط لامتزاج المواد وتربطها مع بعضها وكمان يقف حائل لروجع البقع المزالة من الاقمشة ورجعه مرة اخري

*التكلفة :*
السلفونك المتعادل بالسليكات 20.00 ج
التكسابون والتيجوبتال 96.00 ج
السميسول 20.00 ج
بربورات الصوديوم 15.00 ج
التايلوز 8.50 ج 
الاديتا 2.50 ج تقريا لاني مش متذكر سعرها بالظبط
لون ورائحة 7.00 ج حسب الرغبة والكمية 
ملح 6.00 ج 
----------
الاجمـــالــــي 175.00 ج تكلفة 120 كيلو جل غسيل ( يعني الكيلو 1.45 ج تقريبا ) 


في انتظار تعليقاتكم او اي تصحيح من وجهة نظركم بس النتيجة كنت ممتازه


----------



## fayad76 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## hosamx3 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

medo_nice قال:


> بالنسبة للبرسيل الجل انا جربت تركيبة وكانت ممتازه في النضافة وازالت البقع ولكن مش بمستوي برسيل جل
> 
> *المكونات لـ 120 كيلو *
> 2 كيلو سلفونك اسيد متعادل بالسيلكات البودرة ( ملحوظة لون المعادلة اخضر غامق اي رقم 8 او 8.5 ) وذلك لزيادة نسبة القلوية عن الحمضية بنسبة بسيطة لاعطاء قوة للنظافة )
> ...






شكرا اخي علي هذه المعادله
لقد قمت بتنفيذها ولكن عندي بعض الاسئله
هل كميه المياه المستخدمه لمعادله السيلكات محسوبه من التركيبه
هل السلفونك البودره يختلف عن السلفونك السائل
بعد اتمام المعادله لاحظت وجود ترسبات في المحلول وفصل المياه عن باقي مكونات التركيبه
مع العلم اني استخدمت السيلكات السائله وشكرا سيدي لاهتمامك


----------



## hosamx3 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

اسف اقصد السيلكات البودره تختلف عن السيلكات السائله
لاني استخدمت في التركيبه السيلكات السائله
وهل هي السبب في فصل المكونات


----------



## sewar11 (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ماهو تيجوبتال والية عمله في صناعة المنظفات زالاسم التجاري له وشكرا


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (26 يونيو 2013)

اريد التحدث عن صناعة المياه


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و مشكور على الجهود


----------



## صبرى فكرى (1 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة
 تيجوبتال او ( b4 )
وثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم اين يوجد وفى اى محلات 
وماهوا ملح امونيوم أو صوديوم​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 فبراير 2014)

لقد قرأت كل المواضيع متأخرا راجيا ان يستفاد من الرد حتى لو كان ايضا متأخرا - العجينه البيضاء هى منظف كامل الاركان ولكن على شكل عجينى لسهولة الحفظ ولمن يعانون من حساسية المساحيق ولوفر الشحن والتعبئة وبالتالى ما ذكر من وصفات عاليه لاعلاقه لها بالمنظف العجينى اما منظفات الملابس السائله (جل) ايضا لاعلاقه بما كتب بمنظفات الملابس وكتابة التركيبات ليست نهاية المطاف فالتصنيع واعتباراته الكثيره تجعلنى اقترح التالى
عندى عينات مجانيه كثيره تأتينى بحكم عملى ومستعد لاهدائها للمهتم لتجربتها وعند النجاح والرغبه فى التكمله سأدلكم على باقى الخطوات


----------



## Salimmelle75 (14 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن تركيبة سائل تنظيف الثياب وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابو روفيدا (24 أبريل 2015)

العجمىى قال:


> حتجيب برميل 60 كيلوحتملا ثلث ماء وتضع نصف كيلو اريال ودوبو كويس ثم تضع لون ابيض ثم تضع 5كيلو ونصف سلفونيك ثم تضع تقريبا 6كيلو ونصف من مادة السليكات ممكن توصل ل7 كيلو حتى تربط معاك وربنا يوفقك


ما هو اللون الابيض المقصود


----------

